# '65 Schwinn Deluxe Breeze



## CAshburn (Jun 8, 2013)

*Sorry no photos as I dont have a working camera right now*

I have pulled out my mom's old violet '65 Schwinn Deluxe Breeze and am going to start working on it so I can learn to ride (dont hate! Never really had the chance to learn). The rust is at an amazing minimum, the seat is original but faded, the seat cover just needs some new elastic or cording, the breaks still work, but the tires are completely flat. I'm new to the bike world but not the love of all things old and wonderful so was hoping you would all be wonderful enough to help me through the process!

I've made the first step of getting it out of my dad's garage, over to my mom's, and I removed a good layer of dust to find this old girl still sparkles! My question is what to do next?

What are some tips on rust removal? Mom's boyfriend says Brasso (background is he has restored a few bikes/misc. items in the past), is this a good move?

There are some rust spots in the painted areas and I know you can get paint to match but will this be a problem to touch up if the original has faded a bit? How do I tell if this has happened before I buy the paint?

The seat is original but most of it has started to turn orange instead of purple (but still obvious purple is seen in areas). Is there anything I can do to get this color back? Also there's some old masking tape on it possibly from back in the 60s or 70s, what should I do?

I also have what I think is the era correct seat cover if it didn't actually come with the bike. Its in great shape and really only needs new elastic. Should I leave it as elastic or is it ok to make it draw string? What should I do to preserve the vinyl? Should I risk actually using this or use a new cover so as to protect the seat/get more cushion?

The decals are about 85% in tact (all there but some have parts scraped off). If I'm able to just touch up the paint should I leave these alone? (even have the old dealer sticker from mom's home town which I'd love to keep!) Or try and redo them? I'd prefer to leave them. What do I do to protect them?

Also what is the view on front baskets with a 3-speed? will it mess with it all or am I fine? (trying to get as much storage out of this since I plan on using it as much as I can when I learn how!)

I think that's where my questions end for now. I thank everyone for their help and as soon as I can load images I will!


----------

